# Cambio de Parametros de transistores bjt en Pspice y multisim



## paulesteban13 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola a todos
Tengo un problema al intentar cambiar los datos hibridos de los transistores en estos simuladores asi como los otros datos caracteristicos
si alguien podria darme una ayuda de como variar esos datos se lo agradeceria

saludos


----------



## betodj (Oct 4, 2010)

Un saludo y bienvenido al foro paulesteban13, te recomiendo leas las reglas del foro. Respecto a tu duda, tenemos la informacion que necesitas (usar buscador) la informacion esta en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/duda-parametros-hibridos-pspice-7761/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/simulacion-convertidor-conmutado-41356/


----------



## paulesteban13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Gracias por el dato me sirvio de mucho


----------

